# What Are The Prospects on The HR Recruitment Front In Kuwait ?



## jashamara (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm in the HR Recruitment field, thinking of working in the Middle East especially Kuwait, the currency being the obvious reason.

I would like to know the potential of getting a job of my field there. Is there any growth for my Field in Kuwait. If so a way to apply, like a site or something would really be helpful. :fingerscrossed:


----------

